# Fighting



## nfldRBP (Nov 30, 2003)

Hey yall, its been a while since i've posted so...

I thought i would ask how many of you guys have been in street fights? 
Just thought i'd see if you have any advice cause lately i've had to get in a few/defend myself. Any tips on punching/blocking etc. would be cool, thanks.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

ummm..


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

ive been in a few...... cover ur face and try and get the 1st punch in.... make it count 2 bec then it will be downhill from there.

if u have apunching bag beat the sh*t outta it, u will develope a stronger punch. exp if u have a weak left like i did


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

then sploodge in there eye fight K fizzly


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

cough right***


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

hell yea....once they down just splooge on em


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

hahahaha


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

then splooge on there mother


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

attack first with a full on hit coming up from your hips with all your weight behind it
then a few quike jabs to the mid section then another full hit with your weight behind it coming up from your hips
if you dont attack first block the first hit with your right fore arm and grab the persons right arm and pull towards you move to the side and kick in the back of the knee all while hitting as hard as you can with your left arm in the throat
its street fighting so you can fight as dirty as you want...if the person is bigger then you get around them and kick the back of knees, trip them and stomp the sh*t out of their knees and ankles
always attack first then resort to the tripping and knee stomping


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

lmao funny post


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

if there are more of them then you trip the biggest person then stomp a mudhole is his face dont let anyof then get behind you, let one one of them come at you then trip him and stomp a mudhole in his face, keep this up and when one of them try to get up kick as hard as you can in there stomach while they are on there hands and knees keep moving and try not to focus on one person if they swarm you


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

omg...


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

as you can see ive been in a few....its not about looking good while doing it. its not a movie


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

to tell u the truth u cant give advice to ppl about fighting because fighting is just something that happens...u dont think u dont do ne thing...its just a rush and the way u fight u dont even think it just happens...iono i cant explain it....just hit a punching bag bareknuckle or play bloodyknuckles to make ur fists rough and u can hit harder...but if u want more advice...let rambo here tell u how to fight 10 guys and a german shephard at the same time


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

u make it seem like a movie


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> to tell u the truth u cant give advice to ppl about fighting because fighting is just something that happens...u dont think u dont do ne thing...its just a rush and the way u fight u dont even think it just happens...iono i cant explain it[snapback]801579[/snapback]​


The best and most intelligent response I've seen in a while.


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

yeah its just something you pick up on
go to a bar and hit on women that are there with men and you will pick up on it after a few weeks


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

oh my god...just dont talk lol


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

I've been in some but my advice:

Stay out of fights.

If you hit someone just right, or vice versa... BAM. There goes a life, and somebody's extremely screwed.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

sorry daddy


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> but if u want more advice...let rambo here tell u how to fight 10 guys and a german shephard at the same time
> [snapback]801579[/snapback]​


lmao. I should go watch that movie.


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

the forums at www.oxbloodoi.com have a 9 page thread on street fighting


----------



## pablosthename (Sep 30, 2003)

hit first, dont let him hit you in the face and dont hesitate, do anything it takes to win, use your knee's and legs. and dont stop


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Honestly this advice on fighting over the internet isn't very practical. The last thing on my mind if I'm on a fight is "Oh (enter name) from PIRANHA-FURY.COM told me to punch for the chest!!" I have th eblood rushing through me and I'll only remember what I was physically taught and know instinctively like martial arts or boxing or something.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

seriously when u fight u punch without even thinking...its like saying hey guy...wut do i do if theres a thousand bullets being shot at me...show me some techniques to dodge them...u think ur gonna remember the sh*t we tell u...when i was in my accident that sh*t from drivers ed didnt help one bit cuz i blanked out

crazy u have a sexy man in avatar


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

If you are fighting someone who doesnt gaurd their face, SMASH THE sh*t OUT OF THEIR MOUTH/EYES/NOSE. Especially the nose. After f*cking them up like that, they prob won't come back for more.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

filo u are not 18 ur like 30


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> filo u are not 18 ur like 30
> [snapback]801649[/snapback]​


Its true







, where did you hear that though?


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

on ur age in ur profile


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> on ur age in ur profile
> [snapback]801661[/snapback]​


o...k...


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Dont take the Sucker Punch


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

do u wanna die lets fight and show this guy some lessons


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

here's the one thing I will toss into this thread. As K Fizzly said, it just happens, you cannot predetermine what techniques or things you are going to do. a fight is a living event, things change and oportunities are presented and taken away faster than thought. if you think about what you want to do, you have already lost. there is no set rules for a fight, especially a street fight. keep in mind blood carries disease, people bite, eyes pop easy, fingers snap easily, and teeth will be down your throat before you know it. Some people won't stop either, they may just stomp and stomp and put your ass in the hospital or 6 feet under. you can be the toughest mother f*cker out there but if you take the one right shot you will be out, no doubt about it. keep in mind knives and guns are more common than you think and people will use them especially when threatened enough. Ego is a bitch and people will do crazy sh*t if they lose their head.

I guess what I am trying to say is, rely on instinct. Train hard to retrain your instinct so it is affective and only fight if absolutely necessary. Avoid fighting at all costs. I've been in way too many and when I look back almost none were absolutely necessary. Good luck.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

dont fight for fun...look at me im the perfect example...the dumbass whose gonna get wet


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

yeah, you can't say "i'm gonna do this, this, and this" in a fight. if you do, you'll get fucked up. i used to do that, and because i was so set on doing a certain thing, i didn't expect them to come at me differently. after a while, you learn to go with the flow.

getting the first punch in is always nice, but never expect to knock someone out with the first hit. hit hard the first time, follow up, follow up, and follow up. avoid hitting the guy in the skull, that's where you'll end up hurting yourself more.

aim for the nose, cheek, and chin. gut shots are also good. there's an irish featherweight (i think) whose ko's are mainly from body shots.

main thing in a fight is to punch properly and don't stop until he's either fucked up or gives up. ive seen so many people my size punch like little ninnies. the last one on one i was in, the other dude's friends jumped in halfway through because they thought i was holding a roll of quarters. fact is, i just punched properly and he hit like a girl.


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

ive been in lots of fights... im kinda small but im like really fast so that helps me alot

all i do is try to pay attention as best as i can to where their hands/feet are lol and dodge and hit or trip/kick

works well for me but definately try to avoid fights you dont know how crazy the person is your fighing he/she might come after you with a weapon next time

but ya i use 2 get in alot of fights







not so many any more though


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

yet again i say...being quick doesnt mean sh*t

its all about reach and reactions...mainly reach...i have a long ass reach...so if u were small...wut would being quickl help u with


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

im kinda skinny not as much short/short reach or anything but i just dodge or block and then start swinging at them in face/chest area


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

I was a student of Ji Dow Kwon and Ho Sin Sul Korean street fighting for 6 years and instructed the last 2 years. I can give you advice. Obviously the things that make you a proficient fighter are
Tolerance for pain
Technique "Practice Practice Practice the proper skills"
Strength

The only way to learn to be a skilled fighter is to learn from a skilled fighter
I had two instructors
The first was a 9th Degree Black Belt in JiDowKwon in Milwaukee Wisconsin
The second was a Drill Sergeant in the United States Army "Who was a 4th Degree Black Belt"

I learned probably something like 6 or more martial arts.
Taekwondo
Hosinsul
Akido
Karate
Kung Fu
Judo

Most of the arts are very similar they just very based upon the variety of techniques commonly used in practice.
Don't learn martial arts to learn to attack. Learn to defend yourself.

If you have specific questions I'd be happy to answer.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

ummm doing tornado kicks in a street fight?

im telling u...just endurance to pain and strong will is all u need son


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

ummm doing tornado kicks in a street fight?

im telling u...just endurance to pain and strong will is all u need son

tornado kicks?

and yea those 2 things you said do help


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

thats all u need....im telling u


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

but what do you mean "tornado kicks" like in the martial arts movies or something where they jump and spin around and kick them? that seems so pointless i mean wtf it seems like it would just be quicker to just start punching them in their face or something

i also just like to dodge some reason its funny because they get pissed off alot of the time.... haha

but just avoid fights and you wont have to worry about this


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

no cuz the guy said i was in taekwondo and sh*t...and i was just saying u cant use that stuff in a street fight


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

yea i was thinking about that also... they probly train against others using the same thing

i mean how often have you seen someone use taekwondo and all that in an actual streetfight not in movies and all... so that makes it sound slightly less usefull... im sure it helps and all but... you know...


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

yea...i think boxing mite help ur reaction times and sh*t...but street fights...u cant train for just experience


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

yea being in actuall streetfights would probly be much better experience than training in a more uhhh i guess you could call it "controlled" enviroment or whatever

i just learned to fight from my brother and his friends and being in fights myself alot

i dont think ive got in an actual fight though in a while... fighting in school is just stupid they are almost always broken up within less than a minute unless its back around the gym area of my school


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i dont like fighting but ppl will be ppl


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

ya i dont really care for fighting much (any more) but may aswell get some fun out of it lol


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

omg you are all wrong!! do the "haduken" from Ryu in street fighter. That will knock that SOB DOWN!


----------



## Chunker-2000 (Jan 17, 2004)

Boxing is ok to start off with fighting. But it doesnt teach you how to use your elbows or hands or knees or feet or head to fight your opponant. I have been fighting and training myself for 8 years, I have gotten into countless street fights.

Dont keep your hands close to your body, keep them out a bit and stand sortof sideways to your oponant. Keep your hands open so you can grab his punches or mose them out of the way if need. Your left hand should be closest to the opponant, this is the hand you use the most for punching, it will confuse him if he is not a good fighter, becuase he will think that you would use your righ thand or the hand that is closest to you to punch with. NO HOOKS! never ever. Be fast a quik and stay on your feet. Keep walking around or backwards and look and wait for an open spot. Keep talking to your opponant and ask him questions. If he punch for you deflect his punch and moce to teh side and hit him in the face.

IMPORTANT: hitting the nose with your left hand in teh stance described above with make thier eyes water and then you hit him really hard with the second blow with your right hand.

Fighting is an art , it really is.


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

As a man who speaks from experience, fighting is a bad idea. No untrained individual is any better at fighting without experience as the next untrained guy. Someone with street experience will do better. Go find someone who can teach you some basics.

Oh, and never, under any circumstances allow yourself to be kicked in the teeth. You will regret that a looong time. Believe me.


----------



## 4cmob (Nov 21, 2004)

anotherreject04 said:


> yeah its just something you pick up on
> go to a bar and hit on women that are there with men and you will pick up on it after a few weeks
> [snapback]801593[/snapback]​


thats the best way ive found to practice too.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

SirOneEighty said:


> As a man who speaks from experience, fighting is a bad idea. No untrained individual is any better at fighting without experience as the next untrained guy. Someone with street experience will do better. Go find someone who can teach you some basics.
> 
> Oh, and never, under any circumstances allow yourself to be kicked in the teeth. You will regret that a looong time. Believe me.
> [snapback]802445[/snapback]​


or punched in the mouth, f*cking no more teeth for U.


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

That's what I mean. Oral Surgery is not fun.


----------



## Chunker-2000 (Jan 17, 2004)

SirOneEighty said:


> As a man who speaks from experience, fighting is a bad idea. No untrained individual is any better at fighting without experience as the next untrained guy. Someone with street experience will do better. Go find someone who can teach you some basics.
> 
> Oh, and never, under any circumstances allow yourself to be kicked in the teeth. You will regret that a looong time. Believe me.
> [snapback]802445[/snapback]​


I agree, someone with experiance will definitly beat someone with no experiance. If you want to learn how to fight on the streets (wich you should ONLY do if someone STARTS a fight and there is NO way OUT OF IT) find someone that has had a few years or experiance...and as the teeth thing goes...ya dont get kicked in the theeth...or anywhere...like the head...or balls.


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

I have been in enough fights that I can defend myself well, and I have never started a fight that wasn't hitting a girl or attacking me.

But, even with a few years under my belt, 4 on 1 when you get knocked to the ground...Paramedics are only a call away.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

hehe that is why you call 911 BEFORE you go play superman.


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

Filo said:


> hehe that is why you call 911 BEFORE you go play superman.
> [snapback]802459[/snapback]​


If only I hadn't been drunk off my ass. And if only they weren't hiding to jump me after waiting 3 hours behind friend's car to make sure I was drunk.

I probably should not have kicked their friend out of his own party..(oops, didn't know it was his place)..then again he should not have yelled at my girlfriend and threatened to 'slap you ya bitch'.

I feel I was in the right.


----------



## Chunker-2000 (Jan 17, 2004)

I find fighting more people easier. like 3 on 1, its easy, you just have to move around lots and even though it takes alot longer to finish the fight its easier. You just dont let them get close to you.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

KrazyCrusader said:


> I was a student of Ji Dow Kwon and Ho Sin Sul Korean street fighting for 6 years and instructed the last 2 years. I can give you advice. Obviously the things that make you a proficient fighter are
> Tolerance for pain
> Technique "Practice Practice Practice the proper skills"
> Strength
> ...


bro, you look like you've ever been in a fight in your life. and martial arts aint gonna teach you sh*t. you obviously haven't taken kung fu, because "kung fu" is a bit broad. any "kung fu" student would've mentioned what sort he studied, i.e. wushu, wing chun, etc.

anyway, i'm a 2nd degree black belt in taekwondo, and got my 4th sash in wing chun and have never used anything i learned in there in a fight. i may be small, but i've been in my fair share. tolerance for pain...that doesn't mean much. when you start fist fighting you have so much adrenaline pumping that you don't feel anything but impact, no pain. i've been jumped by like 15 dudes, and during that time i felt nothing. all i saw were purple spots pop up every time i got hit. i was able to limp home, go to sleep, and only the next day did i feel anything [i wasn't able to move without being in agonizing pain].

no teacher can teach you how to fight. you have to get into it yourself and learn yourself. they can give you pointers and tips, but no one can teach you.

standing with open hands isn't going to do anything. you're not gonna catch anyone's punches unless it's some fat f*ck that swings like a zombie. this aint tekken.

as for reach, being the short ass that i am, i can say that it puts you at a HUGE disadvantage. the best you can do with someone with more reach is to get inside and throw short punches.

anyway, i doubt you've read any of the posts. i suggest you just go out there and get your ass kicked a few times. you'll learn unless you're a dumb ass.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

hyphen said:


> bro, you don't look like you've ever been in a fight in your life. and martial arts aint gonna teach you sh*t. you obviously haven't taken kung fu, because "kung fu" is a bit broad. any "kung fu" student would've mentioned what sort he studied, i.e. wushu, wing chun, etc.
> 
> anyway, i'm a 2nd degree black belt in taekwondo, and got my 4th sash in wing chun and have never used anything i learned in there in a fight. i may be small, but i've been in my fair share. tolerance for pain...that doesn't mean much. when you start fist fighting you have so much adrenaline pumping that you don't feel anything but impact, no pain. i've been jumped by like 15 dudes, and during that time i felt nothing. all i saw were purple spots pop up every time i got hit. i was able to limp home, go to sleep, and only the next day did i feel anything [i wasn't able to move without being in agonizing pain].
> 
> ...


I heard black belts are illegal in Cali...??


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Chunker-2000 said:


> I find fighting more people easier. like 3 on 1, its easy, you just have to move around lots and even though it takes alot longer to finish the fight its easier. You just dont let them get close to you.
> [snapback]802463[/snapback]​


You make me laugh. Go fight 3 vs 1 in the UFC.


----------



## Chunker-2000 (Jan 17, 2004)

Martial arts do teach you how to do things properly, such as straight punches and proper kicks and where to hit people. (my bro takes Karate (Shito and Chito somthing like that [traditional) it he tells me stuff like that)


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

that's about all it teaches you. i learned more in my 2 years of boxing than i did in my 10 years of martial arts.


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

I wish that I had been able to take a martial art as a kid. It would do a lot in anticipation of your assailent and also how to stand. Basic things that keep you from getting hurt more than is necessary in a fight.


----------



## Chunker-2000 (Jan 17, 2004)

Filo said:


> You make me laugh. Go fight 3 vs 1 in the UFC.
> [snapback]802471[/snapback]​


Ok if I was as good of a fighter as they were maybe I would. I am talking about me taking on 3 people that just want to start trouble. They would probably lose becuase 90% of north america doesnt know how to fight.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Go here and find the closest school to you.

I've done Jiu-Jitsu on and off for about 7 years and I'll tell you from experience that it's one of the most effective and fastest ways to learn how to protect yourself. I was first introduced to it in the Army. Every month we'd get a new private or two and the first thing we'd ask them is if they have any fighting experience. Then we'd put on the fighting gloves and let em go at it. Even the guys that said they had a black belt in (insert style here) got thier asses handed to them in under a minute. I've seen it over and over. It's not a hard style to learn, and it doesn't take long to have a basic understanding of it.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Wow. I think the lounge may have sunk to a new low.







Members telling other members that they can fight, that they can kick anybodys ass because they're a 2nd degree black belt in fling-my-shoe-at-you, or they they can take a man down by punching him in the nose.

1. Belts don't mean sh*t, all they do is hold up the persons pants.
2. Martial arts is not meant for you to go around stating you can kick their ass.
3. Talking tough doesn't mean that you're tough.
4. Stating that you'd rather be in a 3-in-1 fight means you've never been in one.
5. You're no Bruce Lee, stop claiming to be like him.

I may or may not know much about fighting, all I know is I've gotten my ass beat a couple times and I'm man enough to admit that.

.....Way to go "manly" p-fury members. You have now officially moved up on my "cool list".


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

thank you prodigal for reinforcing my statements


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

hyphen said:


> thank you prodigal for reinforcing my statements
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem buddy! Wanna go spar and show these guys how "cool" we are. I have a DKNY belt on, and I'm a student of karate-taekwondo-jujistu-bushito-jeetkundo-throwarockatyoufu, so perhaps I can teach you a few moves and thus progress to kicking your butt or my own butt till next saturday!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i don't know karate...but i know craaazyyy! you better ask somebody


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

ProdigalMarine said:


> I'm a student of karate-taekwondo-jujistu-bushito-jeetkundo-throwarockatyoufu, [snapback]802563[/snapback]​


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

hyphen said:


> i don't know karate...but i know craaazyyy! you better ask somebody
> [snapback]802565[/snapback]​


nah, I'm afraid someone might kick my ass or threaten to shoot me with there .50cal 9mm Baretta 92FS :nod:


----------



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

dont know your skill in grappling but the smartest/easiest way would be taking them to the ground and pound their face in ...

i had to do it once when me and my friend got jumped at school by 5 townies... i had one of their heads stuck to the pavement, and i was sitting on them like a horse. i told him to just relax and lay there and i wouldnt punch him, but he would try and get up so i cracked him in the side of the head a few times..

p.s. - I was not as aggressive as i should have been, i had two huge black eyes and i regret really hurting these guys... if your going to fight, go balls to the wall, that is what i learned and that is what will happen next time somebody attacks me...


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

ProdigalMarine said:


> No problem buddy! Wanna go spar and show these guys how "cool" we are. I have a DKNY belt on, and I'm a student of karate-taekwondo-jujistu-bushito-jeetkundo-throwarockatyoufu, so perhaps I can teach you a few moves and thus progress to kicking your butt or my own butt till next saturday!
> [snapback]802563[/snapback]​


So you're upset that people gave him advice on where to go to learn how to protect himself?

I assume you're a Marine. You don't learn BJJ for your combatives training? It's standard for all SF, Ranger, and some Army Infantry units.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Kick him in the nads and run, lol.


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

I'm surprised at how fast everyone jumps on me just because I said that I was in martial arts. I know people with martial arts experience that have been in fights and have been dominant and I know people that end up just getting picked up and thrown onto the hood of a car and recieved broken bones. The guy asked for advice on being able to fight better and I gave it too him.

Every single one of you that bad mouthed martial arts is ignorant. Saying that boxing is good but everything else is dumb is also not true. In most modern martial arts assuming you get into a good school they teach you all the same punches along with the same endurance training. Saying that training to fight whether in controlled conditions or actually being in fights is worthless is short sighted and incorrect. Also saying that being in a street fight gives you all the experience you need. That's incorrect. Being in 1 5 second to 5 minute streeet fight would not give you an edge over someone that's developed their short range combat skilled over 400 hours of training with a master. If you ever were trained by me or one of my instructors the first thing we would teach you about street fighting is that the basic moves are sometimes the most effective.

That's why people train in the military constantly.

If you took a student named little billy.
A = BEfore training
B = After training 2 yrs "Any art that has practical teaching"

If you could have them fight each other there would be a huge huge difference in their effectiveness in combat.

I said that I took a variety of martial arts including Ho Sin Sul which is considered the Korean Street fighting style plus I was trained under a Drill Sergeant who was a bruiser all his life. I really like how you automatically assumed I would do a jumping kick of some kind in a street fight? That just proves just how little about Martial arts you know. My street fighting style is to be aggressive but not waste energy on all the kicks you are talking about. I am fast enough that I could throw a kick and land it along with a punching combination before they could catch my leg and drop me or block my kick. I however prefer to grapple. Usually I will start by throwing a few really solid punches and if I have them on the move and they exceed my range I will throw a very simple kick to control the range. If the distance is ever closed to the point where I can grab onto his clothing I will then initiate a simple throw and subdue them. If I fear for my well being in a fight and feel I could lose control quickly because my opponent is skilled then I would aim for vital areas. If the person has a gun I won't fight I will just do what they ask. If they had a knife and looked highly skilled with it same situation. If they look unskilled and the right oppurtunity comes up where I can disarm them I will. However I wouldn't recommend that to any of you without years of experience. It's even risky for me.


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

ProdigalMarine said:


> Wow. I think the lounge may have sunk to a new low.:nod: Members telling other members that they can fight, that they can kick anybodys ass because they're a 2nd degree black belt in fling-my-shoe-at-you, or they they can take a man down by punching him in the nose.
> 
> 1. Belts don't mean sh*t, all they do is hold up the persons pants.
> 2. Martial arts is not meant for you to go around stating you can kick their ass.
> ...


I never said that I could kick multiple peoples asses nor did I try to indicate that I was tough. I was just advising him on how to learn to fight. It would be a great benefit to him to learn the tradition and culture of ancient fighting styles. He could also learn modern fighting by becoming a full time soldier in the armed services but he can recieve the same level of hand to hand training at a martial arts school. Difference is in level of aggression in the training. In military they concentrate on teaching you to kill people but in the Martial arts schools it's about defense. I was lucky enough to recieve the training from both sides.


----------



## pablosthename (Sep 30, 2003)

do what it takes to win







there are no rules in a street fight


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

If you guys really wanna learn to fight... it's not about martial arts or anything like that. Go to the military, all that combat training and stuff they learn make those dudes badass.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

KrazyCrusader said:


> I never said that I could kick multiple peoples asses nor did I try to indicate that I was tough. I was just advising him on how to learn to fight. It would be a great benefit to him to learn the tradition and culture of ancient fighting styles. He could also learn modern fighting by becoming a full time soldier in the armed services but he can recieve the same level of hand to hand training at a martial arts school. Difference is in level of aggression in the training. In military they concentrate on teaching you to kill people but in the Martial arts schools it's about defense. I was lucky enough to recieve the training from both sides.
> [snapback]802710[/snapback]​


I wasn't picking on you nor anyone in particular. I just picked out the things that some of the members were stating and made a generalized statement and just wanted to poke fun at what they said, thus proving my points that I had numbered out as well as proving Hyphens point; that Internet badasses are a plenty, and that theres no need for 1 more.
Also, just because I am a Marine does not put me under the category of "badass" nor am I going to state that I can kick anyones ass. Im trained in what I need to know, trained in when to use it, trained in knowing how to use it correctly to get the mission at hand completed.

If I offended any Billy Blane Jr.'s or Jodie Badass out there...come and kick my ass.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

*Takes of Mittens, Slaps ProdigalMarine in the back of the head*
I challenege you to a Drinking contest!

J/K


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

huntx7 said:


> If you guys really wanna learn to fight... it's not about martial arts or anything like that. Go to the military, all that combat training and stuff they learn make those dudes badass.
> [snapback]802761[/snapback]​


If it's not about Martial Arts, then why does the Army pay the Gracie Academy to train it's specilized combat-arms units?


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

After getting jumped a few times in high school I started wearing a lot of rings, which opened some people up the next time I fought them. But then I realized that street fighting implies winning at all cost, and too much damage can be done, especially toyour hands, which is bad if you're a mucisian. so it's best to avoid fights whenever possible. It seems the best martial arts for street fighting are Muay Thai boxing, jujitsu that involves ground fighting, and a good basic hard style of Japanese Karate. If you look at history, the Japanese generally kicked the Chineses' asses. If you know these martial arts, carry a gun and mace, and have a killer dog, and have no fear, and only fight when you have to, things should generally work out.


----------



## Chunker-2000 (Jan 17, 2004)

You can grab peoples punches, very simple. when they punch for you use your outer hand and deflect the punch, grab thier wrist with your inner hand and move in and pound them in the face with your outer hand. IT all happens *SNAP* like that. And when you fight with your hands open you can do so much more. Ya, of course I close my hands when I am going to punch, but I do it so fast it was like I had my hands closed in the first place.


----------

